# New rig...



## stefanels (Jun 8, 2009)

Today i was talking to o friend and he asked me if i don't wanna sold my PC, and a couple of minutes ago comed here and we maked a deal...

The reason i've selled the pc is because i don't game that much and too much money was sitting in it...

So now i counting the money and looking for a new rig...

I've made a configuration and PLS tell me if something it's not OK...

1. CPU - AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE
2. Mobo - MSI 790FX-GD70
3. Memory - OCZ Platinum 2x2GB DDR3 1600Mhz
4. HDD - WD Black 640Gb
5. GPU - HIS Radeon HD4850 1GB
6. Case - COOLER MASTER Centurion 534
7. PSU - Thermaltake W0093RU 500W

I have the 24" LCD so i'm not gonna have to buy a new one....


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 8, 2009)

the psu and the case. otherwise is an excellent rig.


----------



## stefanels (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm not rushing to buy it yet, so you have time to come up with ideas...


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136218

Get that HDD.


----------



## stefanels (Jun 8, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136218
> 
> Get that HDD.



The Black series isn't that good?


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 8, 2009)

stefanels said:


> The Black series isn't that good?



AAKS is alot faster..


----------



## _33 (Jun 8, 2009)

The only *good* ThermalTake power supplies are the ToughPower series.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 8, 2009)

for an extra $5 i would get a corsair 450w?? yeah its weaker by 50w but hey its corsair they are very unpredictable?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139003


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 8, 2009)

Motherboard is way overkill 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130224
790GX are better for the price

Oh and PM me when you get that OCZ ram.. I'm thinking of getting the same ones


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Motherboard is way overkill
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130224
> 790GX are better for the price
> 
> Oh and PM me when you get that OCZ ram.. I'm thinking of getting the same ones



If he decided to get that motherboard then he can afford to get a corsair 550w:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 8, 2009)

Yea definitely don't get Thermaltake unless it's a toughpower, TP's are Channel Well and the others are some crappy OEM. 

I'd get this and save some money anyways
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817812004
Mushkin uses Topower, one of the best


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 8, 2009)

so whats different from that to the corsair?? extra 30w? but i would still get a corsair 550w it has 41A on the 12volt rails


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 8, 2009)

It's modular for one. Plus everyone says to get a corsair PSU, just lookin out for the little guys who are better and cheaper


----------



## stefanels (Jun 8, 2009)

I had 2 TT PSU's and they worked like a charm... Corsair's is also very good


----------



## Paintface (Jun 8, 2009)

uh since when its the AAKS faster? thats the blue edition....

black edition is faster.

also, spent abit more money for a 4870 1gb instead of the 4850


----------



## stefanels (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm not building a gamer's rig (that's why i just selled my gaming rig), just doing a PC to be fast enought...


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 8, 2009)

wow stefanels are the prices in ro same as on newegg


----------



## stefanels (Jun 8, 2009)

The newegg link it's just to see what i'm buying, the prices is from RO...


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 8, 2009)

stefanels said:


> The newegg link it's just to see what i'm buying, the prices is from RO...



oh , i wish the prices around here where the same as on newegg


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 8, 2009)

wouldn't you be looking in euro prices then?


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 8, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> wouldn't you be looking in euro prices then?



he says nothing about prices , he just wanted to show the items he is going to buy


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 8, 2009)

*Not a Gaming Rig*

Well You said you don't game that much, but you do game on it occasionally, hence the 4850.  The only three things I would change to save money would be the Mobo, RAM, and Power Supply.  My suggestions are below.


RAM 4 GB G.Skill

MSi Mobo From above

Rosewill 530W


----------



## stefanels (Jun 8, 2009)

...or should i buy an used Q6600, E8200-8400 and a new LGA775 board like this one...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 8, 2009)

The X3 is faster than all of those. If it were a Q9000 I'd say yea, but they're far more expensive.


----------



## Paintface (Jun 8, 2009)

no... the 720 is the best deal out there atm

also since you dont game much , go for the 4770 instead , same performance , tad cheaper, and alot lower power consumption.


----------



## Sihastru (Jun 8, 2009)

EN: What store do you wish to buy from?
RO: De la ce magazin vrei sa cumperi? (sa-ti fac o configuratie, zi si o suma maxima)


----------



## stefanels (Jun 8, 2009)

You have a PM


----------



## Sihastru (Jun 9, 2009)

Procesor Intel Core2 Quad Q8200 2.33GHz Box --- 614,54 RON

Placa de baza Gigabyte GA-EP43-DS3LR --- 314,97 RON

Memorie Corsair 4GB DDR2 1066MHz CL5 XMS2 Series Dual Channel Kit --- 265,52 RON

HDD WD 640GB AAKS --- 241,64 RON

Placa video Gigabyte ATI Radeon HD4850 1GB DDR3 256-bit Multi-Core --- 580,98 RON

Sursa Corsair CMPSU-650TXEU --- 377,03 RON

Carcasa Lian Li PC-A05B --- 243,50 RON

NOTE:

1 EUR = 4,22 RON
1 USD = 2,97 RON

I usually go for TWO WD 640 AAKS in RAID 0 and also for 8GB or ram if you can afford it.


----------



## stefanels (Jun 9, 2009)

The Q8200 it's better than the X3 720 BE?


----------



## Darren (Jun 9, 2009)

stefanels said:


> The Q8200 it's better than the X3 720 BE?




According to iXBT Labs review the 720 BE seems to perform faster than the Q8200 in just about every task.

http://ixbtlabs.com/articles3/cpu/amd-phenom-2-720-810-920-p2.html
http://ixbtlabs.com/articles3/cpu/amd-phenom-2-720-810-920-p3.html
http://ixbtlabs.com/articles3/cpu/amd-phenom-2-720-810-920-p4.html

Edit:

However, after looking at a few other review sites such as Legit reviews the Q8200 seems to out perform the 720 BE in the majority of benchmarks, mostly by an significant amount but it outperforms it never the less, the extra core probably helps aids it to victory. Saying that though one has to weigh up the price to performance ratio before making a decision. 

Sihastru, have you considered the X4 810, they are faster than the Q8200? and tend to be cheaper in many countries.

Edit 2:

I would give my right arm for a X3, but then again i'm a bit of an overclocker so the cheapest route to achieving the same performance as the people that want to pay twice the price for more exotic CPUs has always been my way of doing upgrades.

Edit 3:



Sihastru said:


> Unfortunately in our country the X3 720 BE is 537,28 RON and the X4 920 is 728,47 RON. Not exactly half the price.
> 
> I'm not saying the X3 720 BE would be a bad alternative, by all means, get it if it suit you, I just have a psychological problem with things that have disabled cores. It's like having 4 tires on your car, but one of them is flat.




With for one flat tire your the car couldn't operate as intended.

The disabled core of the X3 still operates as intended and even beats out the fully functional X4s in many tasks. But I would agree, if you can afford a Phenom X4 or a Q8200 or better you'd be better off as it would perform much better overall. The main reason I suggested the 720 BE in particular was because in the original post I thought the threadstarter wanted a mild overclock and I’ve read some amazing reviews and comments on forums where people claimed to get near 3.6 GHz without raising the voltage because of its unlocked multiplier - at this speed even an higher tier Q9xxx or I7 at stock would struggle against it.

But I suppose it comes down to which applications the threadstarter will be using? he didn't explain which "just non gaming PC" which any computer would do. If its just to browse the internet and do word processing I'd buy a cheap dual core.


Edit 4:




stefanels said:


> So after some good days of thinking i arrived at the conclusion that i'm gona buy a not so powerfull rig, with the following hardware setup:
> *CPU* - Intel C2Q Q6600,
> *Mobo* - MSI P35 Neo2-FR,
> *Memory* - 2x2Gb Corsair XMS2 1066Mhz Cl5,
> ...



That rig you are buying is a gaming rig! No need for PS3 at all 

Personally I like to build my own, you could most definitely build a better one for cheaper, but its a nice rig and should run today's games like a breeze nether the less.


----------



## Sihastru (Jun 9, 2009)

stefanels said:


> The Q8200 it's better than the X3 720 BE?



Only if you want to play games.

The Q8200 is not that powerfull, but had good OC potential, and it can enter the Q9xx0 domain with some OC. Once OCed the Q8200 will be faster then any X2 or X3 AMD has to offer at everything.

But since you like Photoshop and don't game so much anymore, I'd get the Q8200 + mild OC.

An AMD config will be coming right up...


----------



## Sihastru (Jun 9, 2009)

The bare minimum for an AMD config. Use the same config but change the CPU and motherboard to:

Procesor AMD Phenom II X4 920 2.80 GHz skt AM2+ box --- 728,47 RON

Placa de baza Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4 -- 385,02 RON

I wouldn't get the X3, even if it is indeed cheaper.

I think that you'll need a quad core, even if in some applications a higher clocked Dual Core or Triple Core might be faster. Most things are getting updated to use more then 1 or 2 cores every day. Adobe Photoshop is already using a quad core very well.

If you have the money, I will also get 8GB or ram, and disable the OS swap completely, life will be nicer.


----------



## Sihastru (Jun 9, 2009)

Darren said:


> I would give my right arm for a X3, but then again i'm a bit of an overclocker so the cheapest route to achieving the same performance as the people that want to pay twice the price for more exotic CPUs has always been my way of doing upgrades.



Unfortunately in our country the X3 720 BE is 537,28 RON and the X4 920 is 728,47 RON. Not exactly half the price.

I'm not saying the X3 720 BE would be a bad alternative, by all means, get it if it suit you, I just have a psychological problem with things that have disabled cores. It's like having 4 tires on your car, but one of them is flat.


----------



## stefanels (Jun 11, 2009)

So after some good days of thinking i arrived at the conclusion that i'm gona buy a not so powerfull rig, with the following hardware setup: 
*CPU* - Intel C2Q Q6600, 
*Mobo* - MSI P35 Neo2-FR, 
*Memory* - 2x2Gb Corsair XMS2 1066Mhz Cl5, 
*HDD* - WD Black 640Gb, 
*GPU* - HIS HD4830 512Mb, 
*PSU* - Thermaltake TR2 470W, 
*Case* - CoolerMaster Centurion 534, 
*Optical* - LG 22x Dvd-Rw

And for gaming i will buy a *PlayStation3 80Gb*... because this summer PS3 throws out a lots of awesome games...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 11, 2009)

*Good Build*

Strange build, but it is in your budget and it is what YOU want.  That is all that matters.  Overall, goood system, good gaming, good multitasking, good CPU intensive stuff (DVD Encoding).  You will be more than happy with what you got.  Many of your pieces perform better than their price point.


----------



## Darren (Jun 11, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Strange build, but it is in your budget and it is what YOU want.  That is all that matters.  Overall, goood system, good gaming, good multitasking, good CPU intensive stuff (DVD Encoding).  You will be more than happy with what you got.  Many of your pieces perform better than their price point.



I'm getting the feeling that he is buying this rig not building it.



stefanels said:


> LMAO... I'm building it not buying it... I just spending to much time away from home and i owned an i7 rig but i selled a few days ago... I need this pc to be powerfull enought but not to pricey... The PS3 it's good to have whenever i go away from home to have fun with my friend every time when we go out to the cabin in the mountains... The pc was to heavy to carry...



Ah, sounds like a plan


----------



## stefanels (Jun 11, 2009)

Darren said:


> I'm getting the feeling that he is buying this rig not building it.



LMAO... I'm building it not buying it... I just spending to much time away from home and i owned an i7 rig but i selled a few days ago... I need this pc to be powerfull enought but not to pricey... The PS3 it's good to have whenever i go away from home to have fun with my friend every time when we go out to the cabin in the mountains... The pc was to heavy to carry...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 11, 2009)

stefanels said:


> LMAO... I'm building it not buying it... I just spending to much time away from home and i owned an i7 rig but i selled a few days ago... I need this pc to be powerfull enought but not to pricey... The PS3 it's good to have whenever i go away from home to have fun with my friend every time when we go out to the cabin in the mountains... The pc was to heavy to carry...



Sounds like you should have just gotten an Aluminum case


----------



## Sihastru (Jun 11, 2009)

I just got a new idea (and I will buy one for myself):

Barebone SHUTTLE XPC-SG45H7 --- 1,526 RON

Includes: Aluminum case, G45/ICH10 (DSUB/HDMI/DVI) motherboard with PCIe 16x dual slot support, CPU cooler, 300W PSU (seems like it's not so powerfull, but it has enough juice for a GTX260/HD4870).

The Q6600 seems fine if you'll get a G0. At least 4GB of ram. The 640 AAKS. A DVDRW. And you're set.

Link to product on Shuttle's page: http://eu.shuttle.com/en/desktopdef...ory-248/noblendout-1/tabid-72/170_read-14912/

I think it's a lot cooler then anything else, and it's portable.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 12, 2009)

*Not Really.*

That does not have enough power to support a GTX260.  At full load a GTX 260 SP uses 245 Watts.  There is no way a 300W PSU will power it and the rest of a computer.

Shuttle cases are not nice, but you are limited in GPU choice and power supply upgrades (if they use a small scale PSU).  Honestly, if you are just looking for a computer, game is not an issue, buy a nice laptop.  If you want to do some gaming on it, get one with a 780G or Nvidia 8200.  They are as good as a dedicated card, but will game well for an intergrated card.  It would also be portable and keep your budget to below $650.

If you want to build a PC, build one.  If you are looking for a portable desktop, get a Thermaltake LanParty case and build in it.  It will support a card the size of a GTX.


----------



## Sihastru (Jun 12, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That does not have enough power to support a GTX260.  At full load a GTX 260 SP uses 245 Watts.  There is no way a 300W PSU will power it and the rest of a computer.
> 
> Shuttle cases are not nice, but you are limited in GPU choice and power supply upgrades (if they use a small scale PSU).  Honestly, if you are just looking for a computer, game is not an issue, buy a nice laptop.  If you want to do some gaming on it, get one with a 780G or Nvidia 8200.  They are as good as a dedicated card, but will game well for an intergrated card.  It would also be portable and keep your budget to below $650.
> 
> If you want to build a PC, build one.  If you are looking for a portable desktop, get a Thermaltake LanParty case and build in it.  It will support a card the size of a GTX.



Shuttle even list Q9550 + GTX280 as supported. They also have a 500W X58 identical system and it can take any i7 + GTX295. Crazy, but it works. People actually use this systems in this configuration.

Apparently it's not your normal 300W PSU, it comes with one PCIe 6 pin. And it doesn't look like  a normal 300W (something closer to SFX). Anyway, the guy only wants a 4830/4850 in it. It will work without any problems, since they only require the one 6 pin PCIe, no need for adapters...


----------



## hv43082 (Jun 12, 2009)

We need to know your budget.


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jun 12, 2009)

@ Stefanels: Regarding your first choice (Phenom, MSI GD70) that wouldn't be a bad computer. (<<<<<See Specs<<<<<)


----------



## Sihastru (Jun 12, 2009)

An even less expensive model from Shuttle would be:

http://eu.shuttle.com/en/desktopdef...ory-248/noblendout-1/tabid-72/170_read-14950/

Which has a more powerful PSU (400W), P35, ICH9R with RAID support (up to 3 drives internally), also has the PCIe 16x, and it's less expensive.

Barebone SHUTTLE XPC-SP35P2 --- 1,117 RON (~265 EUR)


----------



## Sihastru (Jun 12, 2009)

hv43082 said:


> We need to know your budget.



If I am not mistaken, he wants to spend about 600 - 650 EUR (and the prices will be the ones from RO, usually a little higher then some of you guys are used to, which sux, but that's life). This will be his workhorse not his gaming machine. He will however try lite games (he wants something comparable to a 4830/4850 in this pc).


----------



## stefanels (Jun 12, 2009)

Sihastru said:


> If I am not mistaken, he wants to spend about 600 - 650 EUR (and the prices will be the ones from RO, usually a little higher then some of you guys are used to, which sux, but that's life). This will be his workhorse not his gaming machine. He will however try lite games (he wants something comparable to a 4830/4850 in this pc).



That's the ideea... Thanks


----------

